# R32GTST insurance- TPFT- Price?



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Cheap (ie 2-2.5k) R32GTST on TPFT insurance, 25, no points, 5years no claims (i think, lol), how much?

Didnt realise how cheap R32GTSTs are! Its dorifto runaround time I reckon


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I bought a R32 GTSt for £400 or £1500 landed on the road. Well cheapo. 
Insurance? about £800?


----------

